# old trap'en pic 70-80's



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

My old Bronco brought home lots of fur in the late 70's and 80's . Sure wish I still had Her. Most of my 1981 Red Fox catch.:smile2:How TIME Flies
View attachment 1328
View attachment 1327
Horses on point
View attachment 1326


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

VERY cool! You've been at it a long time. Bet you've got a few [dozen] stories to tell!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Again....great photos SB10. Like the horses on point...did it take long to teach em how ?

look like small otter ??

All those from your area now ??

And yes, nice truck, I remember those.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice pics SB10, that old bronco would go anywhere, wouldn't it. I have been in a few stiff suspension, short wheel base but good power.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good old memory lane, I've a pictures of those years but not as many, stashed away somewhere, I'll dig them out one day, the old trapper I mentioned in a few posts had a bronco like that, was a big thing in those days cause it come with a v-8.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

YUP!! that one had a 302 v-8 YD is right it would go almost any where.--I also had a 6 cyl 1/2 cab. I've always like the bronco better than my CJ-5's Much better comfort in winter conductions. My first 4 wheel drive . Was a 1949 CJ 3A jeep I bought in "68" I just sold her last year---many memories with her too. see if I can find a pic of her


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Spring beaver 1973 my jeep cj3a 1949. A long time ago
View attachment 1340


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow....That was like before I was in high school...but, was trapping muskrats. You however were doing it and drivin too. Nice photo SB10 ! Nice jeep also....

Brings back memories huh....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow, I wish you still had that Jeep.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

He does...it is his go to church car with all those grand kids of his....I laugh at the thought....now kids sit down

Did it have seat belts SB10 ????


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Always had to sit in the back when we went hunting, Ha, remember the heaters, what heaters!!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Jeep today, they still want that Willy's look, but with creature comforts.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey SB10....I grew up as did YD not more than 7 miles from where they built your jeep.

Right here in Toledo, Ohio...and I am trapping a small river that runs right next to it for raccoon and rats FYI


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

NICE JEEP YD----------In the jeep pic you can also see my "60" F-100 ford pick-up--My "71" Ski-Doo and My "69" Chevelle SS 350-- Their ALL gone, the CJ-3A was with me since "68".Hadn't used her in years. A young man begged me a couple of years for her , so last year I sold her to him--she has a good HOME


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's actually the wifes Jeep. I drive a tug boat. I hope you got top dollar on that Jeep as well as the Chevelle.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

either and both are what they were in the years gone past. I would have loved to been able to have one or the other...but...for me a Duster.

Glad you were able to have had them.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep the Plymouth Duster My dad had one he loved that car, but gave it to my brother when he went to college. My first was a Oldsmobile F-85,I think I wore a hole in the floorboard slamming the pedal down.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ahhh, the fine suspension on those old ski do's, was that the single cyl. Elan model, were you ever around or tried their double track model with the single ski in the front, what a pleasure that was.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Hassell I did have a elan single "76" the one in pic was an olympic single 15 hp only one I bought new "71" $550.00 out the door, also had a Alpine Double track 399 twin with reverse "72" I bought at a DNR action If I remember right around "79" Man what a trapp'en machine. I still have access to it If I want it but it needs to be rebuilt from the ground up. and old Buddy has it laying out in his back yard. stole it at the acution for 400 bucks also had a 640 alpine but didn't care for it . to hard on gas and would over heat and much bigger than the other. the 399 was much better for trapping


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> Hassell I did have a elan single "76" the one in pic was an olympic single 15 hp only one I bought new "71" $550.00 out the door, also had a Alpine Double track 399 twin with reverse "72" I bought at a DNR action If I remember right around "79" Man what a trapp'en machine. I still have access to it If I want it but it needs to be rebuilt from the ground up. and old Buddy has it laying out in his back yard. stole it at the acution for 400 bucks also had a 640 alpine but didn't care for it . to hard on gas and would over heat and much bigger than the other. the 399 was much better for trapping


 I rode a elan a few times, top heavy, lots of work, we put two 640 alpine double tracks together in tandem, the front machine was the steerer and you sat in the back one, hyd. cyl. and hyd. pump to steer it, boat control to operate the two throttles, 17 1/2 ft long, got to go talk to you later.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Continued-- changed out the tillitson carbs for two mikkunies ( spelling ) and run better after that, there wasn't a ski-do built that could go where that machine went, those double tracks packing the deep powder and 4 tracks climbing, I have a picture in my stash somewhere, was some pretty hairy experiments to get it right.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

SB10pt-- Did you ever get caught in the overflow on the lakes, thats exciting, throw in a double track!!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Hassell-----sure did and its darn SCAREY-The olympic went through and before I got it out the boggy wheels were frozen ,track also, It weight a ton . Took at least an hour to clear the ice out. almost froze myself lucky to get back to the truck before dark. It was near 20 below.No beaver either ,sets empty,Good thing I was a young Buck, Heh!! Went through on a Beaver Dam to the waist on snow shoes too. That was fun . The old alpine got me back that time. My clothes were so frozen I could Have broken them off.







ALL FOR A BEAVER:biggrin2:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> Hassell-----sure did and its darn SCAREY-The olympic went through and before I got it out the boggy wheels were frozen ,track also, It weight a ton . Took at least an hour to clear the ice out. almost froze myself lucky to get back to the truck before dark. It was near 20 below.No beaver either ,sets empty,Good thing I was a young Buck, Heh!! Went through on a Beaver Dam to the waist on snow shoes too. That was fun . The old alpine got me back that time. My clothes were so frozen I could Have broken them off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When we had the solo double track and got it in the overflow we just left it and come back the next day to chop it out, when we had the two doubles hooked together and went out on the lake with heavy overflow , I sat in the front sled on a lawn chair, was like being in a boat, the waves slapping up over the rails, pretty wild. Got stuck in the back country one time, just when the snow was starting to deteriorate, had to snowshoe ( always carried them ) and walk out, 5 1/2 hrs. later, thank heavens it was only 25 below, a little tired the next day!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> ALL FOR A BEAVER:


Through the ages man has done a lot of foolhardy things for a little beaver:roflmao:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

AAAAmen to THAT:help:


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I am just glad for you guys that it was not cold.

Here I thought I was a hard as+s being out in -15 setting on a big lodge fell through to my chest. Only had a 2 mile walk back though...I however continued to make sets the rest of the day ...

What was surprising....I never really felt cold ??


----------

